# Cubing Korea Xmas Eve 2012



## Henrik (Dec 24, 2011)

New WR.

Feet: 38.77, 33.63, 33.05 = 35.15 mean of 3
Done by Nam Yun-Su

Wow WR smashed by almost 5 sec.!!!

I hope there is a video.

(I better practice)

Oh yea, "live" results:

http://live.cubing.net/CubingKoreaXmasEve2011/index.php#0


----------



## hcfong (Dec 24, 2011)

The competition uses best of 3 format for feet, so I'm not sure if it will be recognised as an average WR.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 24, 2011)

hcfong said:


> The competition uses best of 3 format for feet, so I'm not sure if it will be recognised as an average WR.



See WCA, and what is the format for Feet avg.


----------



## timeless (Dec 25, 2011)

Henrik said:


> New WR.
> 
> Feet: 38.77, 33.63, 33.05 = 35.15 mean of 3
> Done by Nam Yun-Su
> ...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vznZOnVzv-4


----------

